# I cannot win!



## JellyBeann

See? All I did was upload some pics of our Nappy storage!! And I get a dig about him sleeping in with us! :dohh:

I simply replied with "Ollie's always had his own room!" (as you can tell)


----------



## jen1604

:dohh: People are idiots! Ignore!


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah, that's why my reply was so simple and non-aggressive! Really annoyed me though!


----------



## lozzy21

If it makes you feel better Niamh still doesnt have her own room, well she does but its kitted out as a spare room.


----------



## lepaskilf

Wow, how cheeky! What's it to the FB user anyway! Is it harming/effecting them in anyway? No!! So butt out!


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh really. (heads over to Jellybeans page)


----------



## Aunty E

Honestly, what's it to them? Teddy's had his own room since he was born, but he only started sleeping in it a couple of months ago. Imogen didn't have her own room until she was five months old. Big deal. I didn't smother either of them.


----------



## JellyBeann

He sleeps in with us 90% of the time, but he does have his own room, it's full of toys atm, so is his playroom really, but his bed is in there!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Same as me, room full of crap, None of his business anyway to speak like that I seen the comment.


----------



## kit10grl

None of their business. Love the chest of drawers btw. Did you buy them or decorate them yourself? they are gorgeous


----------



## JellyBeann

kit10grl said:


> None of their business. Love the chest of drawers btw. Did you buy them or decorate them yourself? they are gorgeous

My Granddad did it as a pressie for Ollie when he was born! It has poems written all over it too!


----------

